# Food Safety News - 02/18/2022 Listeria outbreak grows; new outbreak linked to infant formula kills one



## daveomak.fs (Feb 18, 2022)

*Listeria outbreak grows; new outbreak linked to infant formula kills one*
By Coral Beach on Feb 18, 2022 12:06 am
Another person has been added to the patient toll in an outbreak of Listeria infections of unknown origins, according to the Food and Drug Administration. As of Feb. 17 there have been 14 people confirmed as patients in the Listeria outbreak that was first announced by the FDA on Feb. 9. The agency has not... Continue Reading


*Pressure builds on EPA to suspend its rulemaking until court hears water case*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 18, 2022 12:05 am
EPA Administrator Michael S. Regan says he wants a “durable definition” for the “Waters of the United States” known as WOTUS.  In November 2021, Regan floated a rulemaking process to do just that, and the public comment period ended on Feb. 7. A couple of weeks earlier, however, the Supreme Court of the United States,... Continue Reading


*Norovirus behind a third of outbreaks in Finland*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 18, 2022 12:03 am
Norovirus was the main cause of foodborne outbreaks in Finland from 2017 to 2019, according to figures published recently by the Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto). About 2,900 people were reported to have fallen ill in 162 foodborne outbreaks with 110 hospitalizations and nine deaths. Norovirus caused 57 foodborne outbreaks including two in 2018 through meals... Continue Reading


*Program offers accreditation bodies help in giving approval to labs for food testing*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2022 12:01 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has opened an application portal for accreditation bodies interested in participating in the Laboratory Accreditation for Analyses of Foods (LAAF) program. Under the LAAF program, the FDA will recognize accreditation bodies that will accredit food testing laboratories to standards established in the final rule on Laboratory Accreditation for Analyses of... Continue Reading


*Urgent warning issued about infant formula and Cronobacter, Salmonella infections*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2022 06:01 pm
The FDA, along with CDC and state and local partners are investigating four consumer complaints of infant illness related to infant formula products from Abbott Nutrition’s Sturgis, MI, facility. As of today, four infant illnesses have been reported. Three are cronobacter infections and one is a Salmonella infection. One death has been reported. Infants became... Continue Reading


*3 ill in Massachusetts after handling dog treats contaminated with Salmonella*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2022 02:59 pm
Three people have been infected with salmonellosis after contact with contaminated dog treats, according to the Massachusetts Department of Public Health (DPH). The Massachusetts DPH is advising consumers who have any Dog Gone Dog Treats to dispose of them.  The confirmed patients include three residents of Essex County, MA, two adults in their 70s and... Continue Reading


*Giant Eagle recalls frozen bags of diced green peppers after testing finds Listeria*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2022 02:43 pm
Giant Eagle Inc. of Pittsburgh, PA, is recalling frozen bags of  Giant Eagle diced green peppers because the product tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes. The product was distributed to Giant Supermarkets in Maryland, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Ohio and Indiana. There is concern that consumers may still have possession of some of the recalled products because... Continue Reading


*Hepatitis A scare at Tim Hortons in Saskatchewan; seek vaccinations now*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2022 02:35 pm
The Saskatchewan Health Authority (SHA) is alerting the public to a risk of exposure to hepatitis A from a food service employee at a restaurant located in Emerald Park, SK. The SHA (Regina area) is conducting an investigation and follow-up of a case of hepatitis A in a food handler who assisted with all meal preparation... Continue Reading


----------

